# lookin for either a ninjutsu or escrima school in northern MA/southern NH



## Pikkdog (Dec 8, 2007)

preferably in mass, but within an hour drive from the MA/NH boarder


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

take a look in Salem Ma you might find a good school there


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2007)

I went to a Modern Arnis seminar thereabouts in the late 80s but I'm not sure who is there now.


----------



## LuzRD (Dec 8, 2007)

from winjitsu.com 's yellow pages (also lists 4 in NH, 1 of which i believe is outdated). i have no knowledge of escrima though sorry. best of luck to you

http://www.boston-ninpo.com/
allston MA

Massachusetts
U.S. Coast Guard Base
Buzzards Bay, Mass.
David DeJesus - Instructor
sensei@strugglewithit.com

http://www.kokundojo.com/
westwood MA

http://www.winmartialarts.com/
Winchendon MA

http://www.nybujinkan.com/ncbs/
townsend MA


----------



## Pikkdog (Dec 9, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> from winjitsu.com 's yellow pages (also lists 4 in NH, 1 of which i believe is outdated). i have no knowledge of escrima though sorry. best of luck to you
> 
> http://www.boston-ninpo.com/
> allston MA
> ...


 
thanx, this is very helpful =]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 9, 2007)

HHHHMMMM I did not know about the one in Winchendon MA.  thats only a couple of miles from my place so I'll have to check it out


----------



## LuzRD (Dec 9, 2007)

winchendon martial arts may be a new school, or possibly newly advertised. however Ken Savage is/has been associated with boston martial arts.
 i havent trained with Ken or at Boston martial arts so i cant help any further other than, by his reputation i would definately go for it if i could.

from the boston-ninpo website "instructor profiles"...

"Head Instructor and Shidoshi: Ken Savage began his warrior quest with Kenpo Karate in January of 1976 and the study of Ninpo in June of 1985. Mr. Savage is also the founder and director of New England Warrior Camp. NEWC was founded after passing his Godan test and is dedicated to bringing the highest quality Ninpo training to New England and works to unify training in New England keeping the area strong. Mr. Savage holds a degree in exercise physiology and physical education and currently works as an Adapted Physical Education Specialist at a school for special needs students west of Boston"


----------



## savagek (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello, 

My name is Ken Savage and I run a Bujinkan dojo in Winchendon Massachusetts. 

I received permission to do so in 2002 from Soke Hatsumi during a meeting at his office in Noda City Japan. 

I have been a member of the Bujinkan Shidoshi Kai since 1997 when I passed my Godan test at the New Jersey Tai Kai. 

I began training in Bujinkan method in June of 1985. Before that I studied Kempo Karate. 

The full name of my dojo is The Winchendon Martial Arts Center/ Bujinkan Savage Dojo. 

I invite anyone interested in the Bujinkan method to stop by and chat. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2008)

For the Filipino arts, as well as Indonesian Silat, try Guros Mike and May Williams at Martial Arts Research Institute in Salem, MA.

www.CombatKaliSilat.com

May is Filipina, Mike is American...they met training in the Philippines and they are both amazing fighters and excellent teachers.   They take a lot of pride in teaching the way the old masters do abroad...they insist on not watering down their arts at all and sticking to fighting styles that are effective and brutal.   Off the mat, they are some of the warmest and kindest people that I have ever met.

Unfortunately I haven't been to see them in awhile, my work and college commitments have impossible for me to train with them, but if you can at least stop by and say hello...I would strongly recommend it. The opportunity to just see their school and all the photos and artisanship they have...it really is an amazing experience.

Good luck with your training however you decide....and please keep posting to let us know how you are doing


----------



## savagek (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello, 

I would agree with Carol. Mike and May at MARI would be a great choice for Filipino & Indonesian arts. 

Mike, May my brother John and others from MARI were my special guest for public demonstrations on January 12th at the grand opening of The Winchendon Martial Arts Center/ Bujinkan Savage Dojo. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
The Winchendon Martial Arts Center
www.winmartialarts.com


----------

